# shark fishing



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Would you guys recommend garden city beach or Huntington beach for shark fishing from the beach?


----------



## Mfolderauer (Jul 9, 2014)

Now I could be wrong, but but "rigging" for Shark in Horry county (Garden City) is a no no.....Huntington you're good to go... ill ask my brother tomorrow whathe uses....his girlfriend caught a 5ft Sharpnose last week down there


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

The Georgetown county line is about a mile past the GC Pier. Once you pass into Georgetown County you can fish for anything you want.


----------



## ObiJohn Kenobi (May 11, 2014)

There's quite a few regular shark guys at Huntington. From what I hear they have little trouble hooking up right now. Some fish the beach with a kayak to get the bait out, some the jetty.


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

I am aware of the county lines in GC, I was wondering best spot to catch a nice fish.. OBI you reckon those guys would mind a guy joining them to learn a little more about there techniques? What time does HBSP close in the evenings?


----------



## ObiJohn Kenobi (May 11, 2014)

I'm sure you can find someone that would be nice enough to oblige you. There's this one guy I see with what looks like nothing more than a black bike and a black shark rod. In my head he must be some sort of shark fishing zen master. He told me when I chatted with him once that he used to fish with the guys on cherry grove that caught the world record tiger shark. I'd definitely ask him if you can catch him (if he's around he should be easy to spot on the jetty given my description).

The park gates close at 10:00 in the summer and the rangers advise you be back in your car by 9:30


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I sure hope it would be at night and not when swimmers were in the water


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thx again obi, and yes surfmom, definitely at night.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

jmanqueen said:


> Thx again obi, and yes surfmom, definitely at night.


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you fish the Huntington Beach all night?


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

closes at 10pm


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

I will be fishing the extreme southern end of garden city just about every evening next week, anyone is welcome to join me..


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

Jmanqueen are u gunna be down near the jettis at garden city


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

jmanqueen said:


> I will be fishing the extreme southern end of garden city just about every evening next week, anyone is welcome to join me..


hmmm...i may join you next thursday or friday after work


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

Wvsaltlife said:


> Jmanqueen are u gunna be down near the jettis at garden city


yes. it's on the opposite side of huntington beach. i hooked into a nice size fish a few weeks ago at that location, but it sliced my mono line. love fishing that spot, but once the tide is up, you are stuck for awhile.


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

Were u fishing to the left of the garden city jetti or on the right of it


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

left of the jetty. i use a 12ft carolina cast pro rod with an akios 656ctm reel. the line was probably out around 30-40 yards. the fight was only about a minute and then the line sliced.


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

Ok cool..... I love fishing just to the right of the jetti...... Non stop pin fish action lol


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

lol I would rather fish for carp in the mighty Tug than mess with pin fish


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

Lol I feel your pain james....... They do make good bait for big sharks tho lol !!!


----------



## bigroo (Oct 31, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken there is a ranger at Huntington Beach that teaches a free seminar about how to shark fish.


----------



## jmanqueen (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I will be down there just about every evening.. would love the company..


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

I wil be there Labor Day weekend


----------

